# Potion weight



## Shadowbane (Nov 20, 2005)

It doesn't say in the DMG. I figured that is might be 1lb. because all the flasks id the PHB are 1lb. What do you folks think?


----------



## Jack Simth (Nov 20, 2005)

I do beleive the wieght is negligible in 3.5....


----------



## Lorgrom (Nov 20, 2005)

We normaly play with potions weighing .1 lbs each. Which is effectivly nothing, but it prevents higher level characters (especialy those that can make them) from carrying around way to many.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 20, 2005)

The official answer is that each vial weighs one ounce (3.5 DMG, page 229, Potions & Oils Physical Description paragraph.)  One ounce is the equivalent of 0.06249998897688762 pounds. A vial of ink also weighs an ounce, so it is safe to assume that 16 potions would weigh one pound.

An empty _flask_ weighs one and a half pounds, and can hold a maximum of one pint. 

A full flask can contain 1 pint or 16 ounces of liquids (PHB 3.5, Page 16, Column 2, Paragraph 6). Add one pound to the weight of the flask for being full (this puts it up to two and a half pounds) because 16 ounces weighs 1 pound and you are all set. 

All in all a _flask_ can contain 16 applications of a potion.


----------



## dcollins (Nov 20, 2005)

List for "Equipment: Goods and Services" says:



> Vial, ink or potion 1 gp 1/10 lb.


----------

